# NTFS on 32GB microSD



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there a way to format the Fat32 microSD that I am using in my Galaxy S2 LTE and still have the phone recognize it? I want to add high def movies that I will eventually stream to a TV.
undefined​


----------

